# The Judge is Here, all Rise!!



## RJ 21 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Check it out!!











*


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Now that's what the GTO should have looked like from day one. I love my Goat, but slightly disappointed with the plain looks for the money we all have paid. Looking at that, now that's the exact look I want for mine, gotta find out when those parts will come out for sale.

So, any perf perks on that as well? I'm sure there has to be, something besides just making it stylish.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Hopefully it went on a 600 lb. diet


----------



## DEM74 (Jul 27, 2004)

WOW. I really like that. 

Is that a body kit or full custom?

Never mind, I just caught up on my post reading....


----------



## redgtosamurai (Aug 3, 2004)

Click on 'Judge Dredd' in my signature and give me your opinion.


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

I like it. Attitude!


----------

